# Laser printer on light image paper



## televirtual (Jan 31, 2013)

I am using:
OKIDATA C3200 + IMAGE CLIP PAPER 

FIRST)--->>when I print on a regular paper as a test- everything is even - no fade parts of the print-

SECOND) BUT--->>when I try to print on the IMAGE CLIP laser PAPER --DOES NOT PRINT EVEN- it has like white lines crossing the GRAPHIC OR fades somewhere in the graphic-- 

Please can you tell me what I am doing wrong???
Thanks


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

What paper weight settings are you using?


----------



## mtrprinting (Jan 13, 2014)

For Image Clip Laser Light in our Oki we run our settings on Labels 2. Our prints come out great, no issues at all.


----------

